# GPRS bei Windows CE



## salamandra (26. April 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem. In meiner Diplomarbeit soll ich nachvollziehen, warum bei Windows CE Geräten (Windwos Mobile, Pocket PC,…) öfters folgender Effekt auftritt:
Die GPRS Verbindung wird mehrere Male ohne Probleme aufgebaut. Irgendwann allerdings (vielleicht nach ein, zwei Tagen) geschieht dies nicht mehr. Es kommt nur zu verschiedenen Fehlermeldungen, der Verbindungsaufbau ist allerdings nicht mehr möglich. Erst nach einem Softreset ist dies wieder möglich.

Den Grund hierfür herauszufinden ist wie gesagt meine Aufgabe. 
Kennt irgendjemand Seiten zu diesem Thema oder kann mir Stichworte für den Grund geben (egal ob Homepages, Foren, Blogs, Newsgroups)
Weiß jemand ein Tool, mit dem man vielleicht ein Speicherabbild machen kann und daraus Informationen über den Grund gewinnen kann?


----------



## eizofan (26. April 2006)

Hi,
hast Du nach den paar Tagen schonmal auf die Größe des freien Speichers des CE-Geräts geschaut? Vielleicht ist ja einfach der Speicher aus. Wenn der GPRS Server/Client "unvorteilhaft" implementiert ist und beim Initialisieren einer neuen Verbindung kann kein neuer Speicher allociert werden kann, dies aber nicht in der SW abgefragt wird, dann kann da werweißwas passieren. Es würde wohl keine Verbindung zustande kommen und nach dem booten gehts wieder ;-) passt zum Szenario. Obwohl es wahrscheinlich noch hunderte von Fehlermöglichkeiten gibt... 
Hast Du allen beteiligten Code vorliegen?


----------



## salamandra (27. April 2006)

Code habe ich leider nicht, schließlich wurde die Routine von Psion für WORKABOUT PRO geschrieben.  Das Problem mit der Allocierung des Speichers kann man denke ich ausschließen. Denn andere Programme können ausgeführt werden, nur der Verbindungsaufbau klappt eben nicht. 
Die Überlegung ist mit einem Trace Tool möglichst den kompletten Speicher anzuschauen, um dann evtl. den Fehler eingrenzen zu können.


----------

